# Marathon Steel Navigator



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A lot of the places I go its not that wise to wear anything that looks like it might be worth something. I also need a second time-zone facility - so I thought I would give this Marathon a go. It is similar to the USAF issue except it has a NOS steel case instead of the resin case. It has a swiss quartz movement, fixed bar and the dial has those clever tritium vials ... if you have never seen them they are fantastic.

When I travel in Russia I am always crossing time-zones ... so I leave the hands on UK time and use the bezel for whatever the local time is. I managed to get a couple of US issue nylon straps that are very comfortable to wear. All in all - functional, comfortable, and not flashy. Ideal for what I do.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch John,steel Navigators are getting harder to get hold of


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Alex these are re-issues - with "new old stock" cases from a batch done for the 1991 Gulf War. I don't know how many have been produced ... but they are not that hard to get at present.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi JoT,

I have one of these great looking watches, so much better looking than the more sought after SandY 650 but built to the same specs. and much more afordable. One of the few cases where a watch can justiy a quartz movement in my opinion. It will be a sad day when it stops glowing though my other, older Marathon is still glowing well enough at 14 years old.

MIKE..

P.S.

Alex they were quite plentifull on U.S. e-bay a couple of years ago when I got mine. You don't see so many now.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

How about this one ....with an ETA 2824-2 movement


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi Jot,

I would like one for the exact same purpose as you. I travel back and forth between the US and Italy and like to be aware of the correct time in both locations at the same time. Can you say where I might find one of these? Did you get it from Roy?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

John,

Is that a converted O&W as sold by an American dealer?? If it is, my list has just got longer I'd forgot about those!!

MIKE..


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

John ... I have sent you a PM

Mike ... correct







... I think it looks great ... pity its not sold here


----------

